# Asia Reviews for February 2006



## KristinB (Feb 4, 2006)

*Updated*

Marriott's Phuket Beach Club
Phuket, Thailand
Review by: Janet Butera


----------



## KristinB (Mar 1, 2006)

*Updated*

Marriott's Phuket Beach Club
Phuket, Thailand
Review by: Steve Hochfelsen


----------

